# Hover not working



## potsy (29 Jul 2010)

(well, no ones mentioned it for at least a week)


----------



## Shaun (29 Jul 2010)

Don't worry, I'm on the case.  

The developer is ironing out some small bugs and as soon as he releases it, I'll get it installed.

I miss it too you know ...  

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## potsy (29 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> Don't worry, I'm on the case.
> 
> The developer is ironing out some small bugs and as soon as he releases it, I'll get it installed.
> 
> ...



Good stuff Shaun,was only slightly taking the mickey




Any news on the Social Club app? We have more Secteur owners now awaiting a club to join


----------



## Martok (29 Jul 2010)

potsy said:


> Any news on the Social Club app? We have more Secteur owners now awaiting a club to join


We certainly do!


----------



## Shaun (29 Jul 2010)

potsy said:


> Any news on the Social Club app? We have more Secteur owners now awaiting a club to join



Same developer ... so hopefully once he's got the hover mod done he'll crack on with the social groups one ...


----------



## potsy (2 Aug 2010)

Yey it's working now,well done Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (2 Aug 2010)

I'd got out of the habit of 'hovering' so I hadn't noticed! Yes, that's great - I really didn't like the alternative preview method.


----------



## Martok (2 Aug 2010)

Yes, great to have the hover preview back! 

One very minor issue, when there's a line break in the first post the hover preview removes this (which is should) but the next sentence then doesn't have a space after the full stop of the previous sentence. Maybe the developer could tweak the hover mod so it adds a space in these instances?

I notice you have removed the preview option that is built in. Could this be left in so that folk could choose which they use, or does this clash with the hover mod? It's just that there were a couple of useful features in it such as reading the latest post as well as the first.


----------



## Shaun (2 Aug 2010)

No sorry, there's no option for having both systems - it's this one or the built-in one.

I also can't modify the way the preview text it put together, but I will let the plugin developer know so they can consider your feedback for later versions.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## CopperBrompton (2 Aug 2010)

Yay! Thanks, Shaun.


----------



## Martok (2 Aug 2010)

Admin said:


> No sorry, there's no option for having both systems - it's this one or the built-in one.
> 
> I also can't modify the way the preview text it put together, but I will let the plugin developer know so they can consider your feedback for later versions.
> 
> ...



That's fair enough, the hover preview is the better option.

I know you can't tweak the mod, just thought I'd give the feedback for you to pass on. I also noticed that each hover text starts with "Search result:" so maybe the developer could look at not having this show in future versions? Other than that it works a treat.


----------



## Davidc (2 Aug 2010)

That's great - i'd missed it.

Agree that the Search result text would be better not there.

Thank you.


----------



## Shaun (2 Aug 2010)

That's because what you're viewing _is_ a search result ... lol

I appreciate what you're saying and will forward your feedback.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Martok (2 Aug 2010)

Admin said:


> That's because what you're viewing _is_ a search result ... lol
> 
> I appreciate what you're saying and will forward your feedback.
> 
> ...



I suspected that this may be the case.

I hope the comments I make are taken as they are intended to be and that is constructive remarks. Having run a website before, managing the upgrades etc I know what a lot of hard work this all is and I do appreciate all of the effort that you've put in to get this new website up-and-running. Thanks for your continued efforts on this.


----------



## Shaun (2 Aug 2010)

Yeah, no worries, and don't ever worry about leaving feedback - I generally read it as positive because it gives us the opportunity to address something; and when it's something that will benefit everyone, that's a good thing ...  

Might not always be practical or do-able, but doesn't hurt to leave it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (2 Aug 2010)

Ah ha, Eureka, and all that exclamation type stuff ... the "Search" wording _can_ be modified so I stand corrected!!! 

It has two search results modes: 1) Show a preview of the part of the post that gets "hit" in the search result (and _add_ the search prefix) ... or ... 2) Show a preview of the _first post_ of the topic and not the search result post (and _don't_ add a prefix)

I've gone for option 2 as we're all used to it displaying the first post of the topic anyway.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## jig-sore (2 Aug 2010)

good to have the hover preview back  now everything's hunky-dory again


----------



## amnesia (2 Aug 2010)

Yay - works a treat


----------



## mcshroom (2 Aug 2010)

Thanks Shaun (I found it while trying to work out where the little green arrows had gone )


----------



## Speicher (4 Aug 2010)

When I hover over the title of a thread, it gives me the last post on that thread, not the first few lines of the Opening Post. Is anyone else finding this? Do I need to alter my settings?


----------



## Baggy (4 Aug 2010)

Speicher said:


> When I hover over the title of a thread, it gives me the last post on that thread, not the first few lines of the Opening Post. Is anyone else finding this? Do I need to alter my settings?


Yes, I've been finding that too...


----------



## Shaun (4 Aug 2010)

I just did a re-install of the latest version of the modification (_which defaults to the last post_).

Can you confirm it's working as expected now please?

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Speicher (4 Aug 2010)

It's still giving me the last post, not the first post.


----------



## Shaun (4 Aug 2010)

Ooopsss ... try it now?


----------



## Speicher (4 Aug 2010)

Thank you. Normal service has resumed.


----------



## Shaun (4 Aug 2010)

It wasn't my fault ... honest guvner !!! ...


----------



## Speicher (4 Aug 2010)

I don't think many people noticed.


----------



## HJ (10 Aug 2010)

Where has the hover over thread title preview gone? It was working yesterday...


----------



## HJ (10 Aug 2010)

Now it back again, what is going on??


----------



## Shaun (10 Aug 2010)

I was just trying to update to the latest version, but it didn't take so I reverted it.

Takes around 10 mins to re-rig it all though - but done now ...  

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## bauldbairn (11 Aug 2010)

Speicher said:


> When I hover over the title of a thread, it gives me the last post on that thread, not the first few lines of the Opening Post. Is anyone else finding this? Do I need to alter my settings?



Yeah! Happened to me last night too - okay today though!!!


----------

